

More than $300 million cut from federal broadband grants - timf
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/posttech/2010/08/302_million_shed_from_federal.html

======
protomyth
To be honest, the first round of grants were useless because of all the
restrictions on applying including my favorite "if broadband is available, for
any price, in the service area, then the service area is ineligible for the
grant".

It is one of those things: campaign promises don't matte, advocates get the
money.

